# Benchtop Magnifier



## John281 (Sep 29, 2021)

I had an old lens laying around so I printed a holder for it.  Now I can remove splinters inspect parts more easily.


----------



## bretthl (Sep 29, 2021)

OMG!  That's awesome.


----------



## dirty tools (Sep 29, 2021)

I need one
eyes getting old


----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 29, 2021)

I need one as well


----------



## NCjeeper (Sep 29, 2021)

I picked up one of these and mounted it to my work bench.








						Magnifier LED Lamp Magnifying Glass Desk Table Light Reading Lamp With Clamp US  | eBay
					

1  light clip-on hose magnifier (not including 3 AAA). With luminaires and LED design, the magnifying glass can be used in dark and clearly visible places. “Hope for understanding”. Two LEDs can be used and have sufficient brightness.



					www.ebay.com


----------

